# Wanted: MTB frame or complete bike



## Wigsie (1 May 2009)

I am after a large/extra large MTB frame or complete bike, not really worried about age but woud like a reasonably good quality/solid bike to be used with my kids and on family rides.

In south UK but can travel or pay extra for postage.


----------



## montage (1 May 2009)

this any good to you? - will sell cheap
I will take measurements tomorrow, length of top tube, centre of BB to centre of top tube - not sure how large it is.
I am fareham way.


----------



## Wigsie (1 May 2009)

cant see the images .


----------



## montage (1 May 2009)

pm me your email and I shall send them your way


----------

